# Vermeer 252 grinder loses tire



## arborman3 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a 1998 Vermeer 252 stump grinder with dual wheels on the back. Today I took off the two outside tires to fit through a narrow gate. As I was moving the machine one of the remaining tires came off the rim. Someone told me this is a common problem and always happens when the outside tires are removed. Anyone else have or hears about this problem? Thanks


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 15, 2015)

My guess is the tire pressure was low causing it to pop off the bead.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 15, 2015)

Put a strap around it to hold the bead and start blowing


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Put a strap around it to hold the bead and start blowing



Yep. My buddy taught me that trick years ago after he took out my trailer tire on a curb. A can of bead sealer, remove the valve stem and using a fast fill type clip on air filler was the other part. That tire/rim haunted me for years. Lol.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 15, 2015)

You can do the same thing with a piece of rope and a stick. Quasi spanish windlass


----------



## stumper63 (Dec 15, 2015)

Not a common problem in my 12 years with a 252 or 292 which is exactly the same. Never had a tire come off. I'm taking off or putting on the duals daily though, and check tire pressure every couple months or so. 

Stumper63


----------



## Dillweed (Dec 24, 2015)

Never happened to me. My year 2000 SC252 does not have the dually, it's always on single. Do the dually tires help Stumper63? That stumper63 guy knows stump grinders. He posted switching over to a 35hp engine. I took his advice and am blown away by the improvement.


----------



## stumper63 (Dec 24, 2015)

Plyscamp gets the credit, I got the basic info from him. Can't wait for the engine to wear out on my 292 so I can put a big block on it.
Anyway, yes, the duals help tremendously. Way, way more stable on slopes, you'd be amazed where you can go and grind with the duals. Also provides more stability on the mulch pile on bigger stumps. And you can grind rows of small stumps like arborvitae without wheels getting stuck in the area you just ground since the duals span it and keep you stable.
The duals are about $250 or so from Vermeer for the set.

Stumper63


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 24, 2015)

It happens low pressure does it. put a tube in it to fix it right it may have a slow leak.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 24, 2015)




----------

